# 65-70 Impala install tech:



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*well we have been doing this kit since 2004, started publically selling it in 2006 and have never done a tech on this kit. So after numorous requests I took the time to do a step by step tech of the the install on one of these kits on a customers car that just came in for one. this kit has grown and evolved over the years as we installed more and more of them and I hope everyone enjoys this tech and the pictures, if theres any questions feel free to ask and I will try to answer them as quickly as possible

in this case were installing one of our 65-70 Impala/ Caprice upper triangulated kits on a 70 impala. this kit eliminates the panhard bar, replaces the upper control arm brackets and requires welding new brackets onto the axle housing.

here is the kit complete in the raw version









the kit includes:
-1 pair upper control arm frame mount brackets with pressed studs
-1 pair adjustable upper trailing arms build from DOM tubing and 1" 12L14 center turnbuckles, left and right hand jamb nuts
-1 pair cnc cut/ cnc bent axle brackets
-all neccesary hardware (bolts/ washers/ nuts)

ok,.. now for the install 
*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*first start by lifting the vehicle securly with jack stand or a lift (whichever is at your disposal) to ensure the vehicle will not move during the process (as you will be unbolting parts off the axle housing









as you can see all 65-70 impala rear suspension setups are the same. however some cars have only the single side factory upper trailing arm. whether your vehicle has the single or the double setup this kit works for either application










as you can see the rear trailing arm bushings on this particular impala are extremely worn out due to the panhard bar constantly pulling the axle over when being raised or lowered









*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*
start by disconnecting the panhard bar at the axle...









then at the frame...









then we're gonna disconnect the lower mount for the upper trailing arms








*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*the right side mount also...(those of you with only the single upper mount will only be required to dissconnect this one)









then remove the upper mount brackets. these you can easily access from the front side of the rear frame crossmember..









other side also







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*now,.. using the supplied NEW upper bracket, reinstall in stock location.....









left side....









right side...







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ok,... now that we got the front frame side brackets mounted,... lets jump back down to the axle and clean it up for the rest..

using your choice of a hand held plasma cutter, torch, cut off wheel, or hand held grinder remove the stock upper mounts on the axle









other side as well (for you guys with double upper mounts)...








*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*then clean the axle up free of any debris, slag or reminents of the old brackets, to have a nice clean smooth starting surface to weld to...









other side too...









*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*now,... using the supplied axle brackets were gonna mount them onto the adjustable arms themselves (this will make sense later),....

























*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*now your gonna push down the full arm assembly to axle housing like so,....











make sure your axle is centered. you can tell this by each bracket will measure the same on each side. ** edit** the measurement has changed from when I originally posted this tech install, as we have since designed a new version of this axle bracket** 










*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*welded and painted....







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*this kit eliminates the need for the panhard by changing the actual triangulation of the upper arms. though the angle isnt as major as other factory cars such as g-bodies and b-bodies we have found this angle to be more then enough to keep the axle centered preventing axle sway and allowing the owner to retain skirts all the while allowing a better motion of travel as seen here on this 70 impala the kit was just installed in. keep in mind this is only 10" cylinders, and has a very decent lockup considering....








*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*the adjustable upper trailing arms allow you to correct pinion angle should you need it for larger cylinders or longer lower trailing arms. 

required tools are simple with the exception of the welder. hand wrenches and hand held sockets/ wratchets will tear it all down. a simple hand held grinder will take care of the axle brackets but if you have access to a torch or plasma cutter it will definately be faster

typical install time is between 1 to 2 hours*


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *the adjustable upper trailing arms allow you to correct pinion angle should you need it for larger cylinders or longer lower trailing arms.
> 
> required tools are simple with the exception of the welder. hand wrenches and hand held sockets/ wratchets will tear it all down. a simple hand held grinder will take care of the axle brackets but if you have access to a torch or plasma cutter it will definately be faster
> 
> typical install time is between 1 to 2 hours*


thats nice been looking around for ideas how much this kit run :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

shystie69 said:


> thats nice been looking around for ideas how much this kit run :thumbsup:


*the kit raw is 275.00 chrome in chrome is 375.00 and these are in stock and ready to ship :thumbsup:*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i like...did you guys drive on the feeway??how did it feel???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

925rider said:


> i like...did you guys drive on the feeway??how did it feel???


*as mentioned above we have been doing this kit since 04 and publically selling it since 06. works great drives great... I have personally driven a customers car over 100 miles on the freeway haulin ass with this kit,.... in this car..... 










with this setup....









*


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Love the step by step pics, Might look into getting this kit for my 65, looks great


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*thanks bro*


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good. Are the bottom arms enough triangulation to keep the axle in line after removing the pan-bar?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

The uppers arent straight, they are triangulated. look closely... i didnt take a good pic of how triangulated the uppers actually are.. but i will tomorrow. the combination of both lower and uppers are enough to keep it straight. but NOT leaving the straight original stock uppers.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> 
> make sure your axle is centered. you can tell this by each bracket will measure the same on each side. 2 5/16" from the edge of the bracket to the edge of the housing center
> 
> ...


this is a key step, specially if you have separated the rear end from the frame to do some cleaning, and want to weld the brackets before the assembly, now educate us some more what is the purpose of increasing/decreasing the length of the arm??????


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

regallowlow187 said:


> Love the step by step pics, Might look into getting this kit for my 65, looks great


I was just about to text you about this thread...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Do the bushings bind up when locked up?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

FineLine said:


> Do the bushings bind up when locked up?


eventually you will get bind in ANY triangulated suspension setup. its inevitable.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

This Kit is Bad Ass love it on my car. handling is great and does not shift so good when i'm hauling ass! like jason said lol!. great product and i love it.. it helps when you have skirts also..:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *the kit raw is 275.00 chrome in chrome is 375.00 and these are in stock and ready to ship :thumbsup:*


good price :thumbsup:


----------



## t-spat (Feb 21, 2007)

How is this kit with 3 wheeling?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Do they still lay out good?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Yes yes it 3wheels fine.... lays out fine..


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> The uppers arent straight, they are triangulated. look closely... i didnt take a good pic of how triangulated the uppers actually are.. but i will tomorrow. the combination of both lower and uppers are enough to keep it straight. but NOT leaving the straight original stock uppers.


I can see it now, they are slightly triangulated. How well does it work?


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

How bro foe a kit? 66 impala shipped 73119 chrome and raw


EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *well we have been doing this kit ??since 2004, started publically selling it in 2006 and have never done a tech on this kit. So after numorous requests I took the time to do a step by step tech of the the install on one of these kits on a customers car that just came in for one. this kit has grown and evolved over the years as we installed more and more of them and I hope everyone enjoys this tech and the pictures, if theres any questions feel free to ask and I will try to answer them as quickly as possible
> 
> in this case were installing one of our 65-70 Impala/ Caprice upper triangulated kits on a 70 impala. this kit eliminates the panhard bar, replaces the upper control arm brackets and requires welding new brackets onto the axle housing.
> 
> ...


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well brackets raw and chrome adjustable arms


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *the kit raw is 275.00 chrome in chrome is 375.00 and these are in stock and ready to ship :thumbsup:*


...


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *well we have been doing this kit since 2004, started publically selling it in 2006 and have never done a tech on this kit. So after numorous requests I took the time to do a step by step tech of the the install on one of these kits on a customers car that just came in for one. this kit has grown and evolved over the years as we installed more and more of them and I hope everyone enjoys this tech and the pictures, if theres any questions feel free to ask and I will try to answer them as quickly as possible
> 
> in this case were installing one of our 65-70 Impala/ Caprice upper triangulated kits on a 70 impala. this kit eliminates the panhard bar, replaces the upper control arm brackets and requires welding new brackets onto the axle housing.
> 
> ...


Good Stuff...


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

What about chrome trailing and raw brackets?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

do you sell just the axle brackets and bolts. I bought a similar kit a while back but didnt come with the brackets


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

Any pics of any cars 3 wheeling with this set up...I'm thinking of trying it but I 3wheel alot??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

i can request some pics from owners we have installed this kit in and or sold em too. lemme see what i.can dig up. but 3wheeling is NOT a problem with this kit.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn this is bad ass!!!


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME (Sep 21, 2009)

I also wanted to know do you sell just the axle brackets. I bought a similar kit a while back but didnt come with the same style brackets


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:420::420:uffin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

So with this kit , will the rear end still hit the skirts with 13x7's? 

A friend of mine wants to change out his rear end to something shorter for that reason. 

If it will still hit, what rear end would you go with use with your kit?????? His car is a 67.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

any one got pics of their car layed out with this setup?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Great kit, good idea to do the how too !


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *now your gonna push down the full arm assembly to axle housing like so,....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it still 2 5/16" if its a 12 bolt rear end??


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *the kit raw is 275.00 chrome in chrome is 375.00 and these are in stock and ready to ship :thumbsup:*


gonna hit yall up when i get my taxes in..need it bad got 14" stokes..looks dumb kicked to the side..need that chrome..sucks cause i chromed my rearend


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I HAVE ASKED MANY QUESTIONS IN THE PAST AND EMPIRE CUSTOMS HAS ALWAYS HELPED ME OUT AND SEEMS LIKE A STRAIGHT SHOOTER.AND I THINK THAT DESERVES A SALE ,SO I WILL BE SHOWING MY BRO THAT IS HELPING ME WITH MY BUILD AND LOOKS LIKE WE WILL BE ORDERING A SET JUST TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO AND HELP IN THE PAST! LOOKS LIKE A GREAT KIT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

StR8OuTofPOMONA said:


> Is it still 2 5/16" if its a 12 bolt rear end??




X2


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

Are these 275 shipped?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

3 wheel pic coming right now....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

bttt ... here u go Dan


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> bttt ... here u go Dan


 Thanks ! Saved in my favourites ,Empire customs rock!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*​bttt for Roberto*


----------



## ls168fastback (Dec 4, 2011)

i want it, tried the link, i have been planning on doing this to my car anyway, didnt know this kit existed, thanks for saving me the time. i'll call tomorrow.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *the kit raw is 275.00 chrome in chrome is 375.00 and these are in stock and ready to ship :thumbsup:*


awe shit Jason, i know what i want for x-mas...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

ARE YOU STILL SELLING THIS KIT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> ARE YOU STILL SELLING THIS KIT


of course we do, we been selling this kit over 7 yrs


----------



## ls168fastback (Dec 4, 2011)

Just ordered it. Cant wait to fire up the plasma cutter and tig Welder!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*bttt for GAME OVER *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

ls168fastback said:


> Just ordered it. Cant wait to fire up the plasma cutter and tig Welder!


*monday you should have it!*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good


EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


>


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good on the kit. Im gonna get one for my 66 when ready :happysad: Im glad t see there is something out there!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ls168fastback (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok so what do i do about the pinion angle that cant come down enough for the drive shaft angle to be corrected. it seems as if the links themselves are a little too long. the only adjustment i have is. To move the pinion up, making it worse not better. the parts i received are first quality, am i missing something? also. The bolts included are too long they hit the frame on the outer sides of the upper mount.i am after low not ridiculous lockup, seems like ill get a lot of binding whenit lays out, i am bagging the car not juice, and is there a reason for making the axle mounts so much taller than the originals? any info would be appreciated,just questions about the kit. Not trying to put anyone one blast.


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Subscribed


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

ls168fastback said:


> Ok so what do i do about the pinion angle that cant come down enough for the drive shaft angle to be corrected. it seems as if the links themselves are a little too long. the only adjustment i have is. To move the pinion up, making it worse not better. the parts i received are first quality, am i missing something? also. The bolts included are too long they hit the frame on the outer sides of the upper mount.i am after low not ridiculous lockup, seems like ill get a lot of binding whenit lays out, i am bagging the car not juice, and is there a reason for making the axle mounts so much taller than the originals? any info would be appreciated,just questions about the kit. Not trying to put anyone one blast.


*

ok first of I apologize for not responding to this sooner, I spend most of my time in the shop, and one of my sales guys must not have seen this. so let me answer your questions best of my ability....

-pictures of your pinion angle would be helpful, I have intalled this kit countless times and do not have pinion issues. and I am PERSONALLY running this kit in my 67, and again no pinion issues. so please email me some pictures so I can see your issue [email protected] 

-the bolts, arent neccessarily too long but they do touch the inside of the frame side when tightened up. there is not an "in between" size, and if we shorten them you will have issues getting them started. it is a tight fit, but a strong one wouldnt you agree?

-there is not alot of binding when laid out, again I have installed this in coutless cars and run it personally on my car. so please email me pics

-the axle mounts are taller because it allows more travel then a shorter bracket will. 

hope some of this helps, dont hesitate to call the shop at 520-888-7639 let us know how we can help
*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ls168fastback said:


> Ok so what do i do about the pinion angle that cant come down enough for the drive shaft angle to be corrected. it seems as if the links themselves are a little too long. the only adjustment i have is. To move the pinion up, making it worse not better. the parts i received are first quality, am i missing something? also. The bolts included are too long they hit the frame on the outer sides of the upper mount.i am after low not ridiculous lockup, seems like ill get a lot of binding whenit lays out, i am bagging the car not juice, and is there a reason for making the axle mounts so much taller than the originals? any info would be appreciated,just questions about the kit. Not trying to put anyone one blast.


Ive installed the kit with no problem car lays frame you may have not rotated the rearend brackets far enough back 1 1/2" extended as a starting point in mid travel would give you ample adjustability


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Ive installed the kit with no problem car lays frame you may have not rotated the rearend brackets far enough back 1 1/2" extended as a starting point in mid travel would give you ample adjustability


*​well said! thank you sir!!*


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Jason did you get my PM ??:dunno:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

TALK TO ME BOYS , TALK TO ME :dunno: :drama:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## santinoc (Jun 27, 2012)

good tech thread, do you have any on the basic install of juice on a 65-70 impala??


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

bad company said:


> TALK TO ME BOYS , TALK TO ME :dunno: :drama:


 PM RECEIVED !! THANKS !:thumbsup:


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *the kit raw is 275.00 chrome in chrome is 375.00 and these are in stock and ready to ship :thumbsup:*


I'm going with the global west tbc-52


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

I'm going with global west tbc-52 rear upper trailing arms....check out the arms and let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *well we have been doing this kit since 2004, started publically selling it in 2006 and have never done a tech on this kit. So after numorous requests I took the time to do a step by step tech of the the install on one of these kits on a customers car that just came in for one. this kit has grown and evolved over the years as we installed more and more of them and I hope everyone enjoys this tech and the pictures, if theres any questions feel free to ask and I will try to answer them as quickly as possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going with global west tbc-52 rear upper controll arms on my 66 impala


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> I'm going with global west tbc-52 rear upper controll arms on my 66 impala


 I got a set for my 69 rag and it was all chrome ! Beautiful job they did I must say!! 2 thummbs up for empire!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> I'm going with global west tbc-52 rear upper trailing arms....check out the arms and let me know what you guys think.....


 WHYYYYYYYYYY ? THAT,S YOUR PROBLEM LOL . NO COMPARISON TO EMPIRES SET UP . THATS JUST MY OPINION


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys, dumb question: if you ge the chrome ones, wont it get messed up from the welding...???


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> I'm going with global west tbc-52 rear upper trailing arms....check out the arms and let me know what you guys think.....


*that is simply a single adjustable arm..... not even remotely the same as this kit*


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*
bttt*


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


>


 how much are these lower arms with power balls welded on =raw???????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

jdog78 said:


> how much are these lower arms with power balls welded on =raw???????


the tubular trailing arms are $275.00 + shipping in raw finish.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR EMPIRE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

bad company said:


> TO THE TOP FOR EMPIRE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thank you! call us for all suspension needs and chrome triangulated kits and trauling arms!!! 520-888-7639


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

TTT


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> TTT


 HEY BRO DID YOU GET MY EMAIL I SENT YOU ??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

bad company said:


> HEY BRO DID YOU GET MY EMAIL I SENT YOU ??


ni i havent got a private message from you or email . email me [email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *that is simply a single adjustable arm..... not even remotely the same as this kit*


And your titled to your opinion.....
And my opinion is your kit is is only a single adjustable arm too...
And you only change the angle of the brackets on the axel......
No disrespect to your product but just not for me....
The ones I got are adjustable.....I can make the frame side shorter or longer.....
And I can make the axel side shorter or longer and lock it in place
And on the frame and axel side there is a spherical berring.....
Alowing for movement when side to side and 3 wheel.....
I liked the spherical berring and acts like a ball joint more or less....
I felt like it was my best choice.....
Allowing for the best movement and best praformance...
I'll let you know how they work out as I'm rebuild front end suspention and steering this year......


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*noone was attacking you or offending you bro, sorry if you took it that way, and it isnt NOT opinion, the kit you shared a link to was and is different then ours. I was very clear about that and you can see it in your quote as well*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

PM Sent:thumbsup:


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

has anyone fitted this kit with the rear end out of the car? I see from earlier posts the diff brackets are fitted 2-5/16 inch from lip of center to the edge of brackets. So are the brakets simply pointing vertical using the diff cover face as a guide? or does anyone have any other angles they suggest for best adjustablility.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


>


show off, hahahahaaaa… J/K, bad ass jason… I'm about to install mine pretty soon both newer chrome uppers & lowered from you guys...

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

benson said:


> has anyone fitted this kit with the rear end out of the car? I see from earlier posts the diff brackets are fitted 2-5/16 inch from lip of center to the edge of brackets. So are the brakets simply pointing vertical using the diff cover face as a guide? or does anyone have any other angles they suggest for best adjustablility.


 The brackets on the diff are on a angle on my car and they are a real nice setup bro.


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

any way of figuring out the best angle (leaning slightly forward or to the rear) or is setting the diff up out of the 65 gonna be too much messing around? 
I got a second diff i wanna get set up, plate and chorme so i can keep rollin haha 

thanks bro


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

Empire any comments on your end for fitting this kit when rear out of the ride ?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Benson... if you set one axle up, you could build yourself a JIG for placement of brackets on a second axle... have u tried that?*


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *Benson... if you set one axle up, you could build yourself a JIG for placement of brackets on a second axle... have u tried that?*


Thanks empire. I'll get that sorted to have it squared up. 
Also you mentioned its 2 5/16" and the pic is of a 10 bolt. Is this the same for 12 bolt rears ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

i think he said that it might be diffrent messurements cause he redesigned the rear end brackets !! kit looks good!!!!!


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks mate. Anyone fitted this Kit to a 12 bolt?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

benson said:


> Thanks mate. Anyone fitted this Kit to a 12 bolt?


 I put this setup on my 12 bolt rear end out of my 69 impala but were still building the car . Looks great and fits nice to as I went with 18 inch telescopic cylinders so Jason set me up with dropped mounts for my upper mounts. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

benson said:


> Thanks mate. Anyone fitted this Kit to a 12 bolt?


Read this first, then you can take a decision. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/355329-do-not-buy-empire-customs-fabrication-inc-until-pending-orders-squared-88.html


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

bad company said:


> I put this setup on my 12 bolt rear end out of my 69 impala but were still building the car . Looks great and fits nice to as I went with 18 inch telescopic cylinders so Jason set me up with dropped mounts for my upper mounts. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate. Did you set it up like the original post from empire by welding the diff brackets spaced 2 5/16 inch from the edge of the diff center like in the pics. 

Unless empire can confirm if the kit has changed since then or the 12 bolt is different ? 

Thanks all.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Any other companies selling this same kit?


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Is this kit available still? Nice work!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

benson said:


> Thanks mate. Did you set it up like the original post from empire by welding the diff brackets spaced 2 5/16 inch from the edge of the diff center like in the pics.
> 
> Unless empire can confirm if the kit has changed since then or the 12 bolt is different ?
> 
> Thanks all.


 Yes we did exactly the same with the brackets spaced 2 5/16 from the edge. Very nicely chromed pieces to ! :thumbsup:


----------



## benson (Apr 7, 2012)

bad company said:


> Yes we did exactly the same with the brackets spaced 2 5/16 from the edge. Very nicely chromed pieces to ! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro that helps. I'm keen to pull the tig out now.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

implala66 said:


> Any other companies selling this same kit?


*We developed this kit, noone else. I'm sure someone has to be copying it by now, but we do have these kits in raw on the shelf
*


tupacrida4life said:


> Is this kit available still? Nice work!


*yes it is*


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been calling to order one of these kit but nobody answers is there another did they change there number


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can u drive lock up wth this kit??


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

To be clear, with this kit i can use my 13x7 china @nd skirts on my 67 impala.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> To be clear, with this kit i can use my 13x7 china @nd skirts on my 67 impala.


Pics plse


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> To be clear, with this kit i can use my 13x7 china @nd skirts on my 67 impala.


*yes you can,... HOWEVER depending on how low you drop your car you will either need to shorten your axle or do one of our 67-68 impala axle conversions. 

the rear quarter panels curve inwards so much that typically wheels will rub the inside of the wheel well when laid all the way out. 

this kit has no bearing on the narrowness of the body sheetmetal. it simply eliminates the need for the panhard bar, while still keeping the axle straight alignment
*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> Pics plse


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *this kit eliminates the need for the panhard by changing the actual triangulation of the upper arms. though the angle isnt as major as other factory cars such as g-bodies and b-bodies we have found this angle to be more then enough to keep the axle centered preventing axle sway and allowing the owner to retain skirts all the while allowing a better motion of travel as seen here on this 70 impala the kit was just installed in. keep in mind this is only 10" cylinders, and has a very decent lockup considering....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i uderstand that the amount of triangulation works fine and is seeminly enough. but just wondering why you chose to do a minimal amount of triangulation and would increasing it change anything as far as perfomance/ride ? if so, what would be the differences in a more triangulated set up ?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> i uderstand that the amount of triangulation works fine and is seeminly enough. but just wondering why you chose to do a minimal amount of triangulation and would increasing it change anything as far as perfomance/ride ? if so, what would be the differences in a more triangulated set up ?


*
its not a minimal amount of triangulation actually, the pictures are decieving, when you install one you see it has more then appears in the pictures. plus the lowers are triangulated by factory specs,... so this angle we chose is the best angle allowing the most travel, while still keeping the axle in place*


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


>


Almost done with the ride?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*pretty much, hard to work on my own car, customer stuff always comes before my personal stuff*


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone else making these kits?





EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *well we have been doing this kit since 2004, started publically selling it in 2006 and have never done a tech on this kit. So after numorous requests I took the time to do a step by step tech of the the install on one of these kits on a customers car that just came in for one. this kit has grown and evolved over the years as we installed more and more of them and I hope everyone enjoys this tech and the pictures, if theres any questions feel free to ask and I will try to answer them as quickly as possible
> 
> in this case were installing one of our 65-70 Impala/ Caprice upper triangulated kits on a 70 impala. this kit eliminates the panhard bar, replaces the upper control arm brackets and requires welding new brackets onto the axle housing.
> 
> ...


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I cut it off a 65 rearend


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I cut it off a 65 rearend


??????


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

DEAR JASON,






what would be the effect of lengthening the stock pan-hard bar by 2", I've heard of adjustable pan-hard setups for like, hotrod camaros and such?? Hotrodders are , naturally into speed and stability, since traction means everything to them?? Check my picture,as I have to run 13x5.5 deep 72 spoke Daytons, custom-made, but am thinking of shortening my 10 bolt by 1-1/2 inches on each side, to accomodate skirts and 13x7's?? Hoppos makes a center-link/wishbone trailer arm setup too, that bolts to axle-differential cover bolts, any recommendations on that setup??


----------



## 618rider (Sep 19, 2006)

Bringing this thread back from the dead. This is exactly what im looking for. I have 10 in cylinders installed now. I have 14in to install but need this kit. Both upper and lowers. Is this kit still available?


----------



## 618rider (Sep 19, 2006)

Just saw the other DO NOT BUY FROM thread. Anyone else have upper and lower kit for me?


----------



## Meatwhi$tle (Jul 2, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Working on some:thumbsup:


----------



## 618rider (Sep 19, 2006)

You mean your working on some for yourself or some to sell?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HIT UP RICKY. I JUST GOT SOME MADE FOR MY 66.SHIPPING THEM OUT TO ME TOMORROW.
*
Unlimited Suspension & Chassis 
725 N. Edison # B 200
Kennewick, WA. 99336
(509) 727-7077

PAYPAL ---> [email protected]*


----------

